# Complete restore project build 14ft



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the boat for free and I had to cut out what was left of the rotten deck and stringers. Starting out with a shell. Been working on it for about a month now. New to the site and would love feedback this is my first project. How do I add pictures?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[







[/img]


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[







[/img]


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry they are in order from most recent to the beginning of the build. Can't decide if I want the console or not cause I have a 25 envinrude tiller. It's going to be heavy all 3/4 plywood laminated on both sides.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Tiller No Tiller its up to you. 
You could put a grab bar with an ice chest in the front and run with a tiller extention.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like the same mold as the IPB 14. Nice boat, looking forward to the end result


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I alredy have the tiller motor so I'm going to run it with a tiller. I may do a grab bar. I hope to have everything glassed in by the end of next week. Then to fair,prime and paint.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice layout but I don't see any stringers or drains? What's under the decks?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

On the 9h pic down is that a bulkhead with two sheets of 3/4 laminated together?

Ive done a couple builds like this with wood, the overbuilt ones I did that eere really heavy I never liked, the ones that had a little extra weight were njce because they rode well and draft wasnt affected too much.
Theres a happy medium when doing these smaller rebuilds with wood in reguards to weight


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

There are drains one in the anchor locker with PVC pipe ran with two weep holes in the front bulkhead. There will be stringers added between the front and back bulkhead. And deck supports between them and cut runner that is just a peice of 1x2 on the back of the bulkhead not two 3/4.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Got my switch panel today.







[/img]


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]Ok so I have got the switch panel and I guess I connect all of my hits to the panel and I got a bus bar last night and created a negative for all the negative wires with 14guage wire do I need to run a bigger gauge wire off the bar to the negative on the battery? I'm not an electrician. Haha


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

You want your return wire which is - in this case to be as large as your feed + wire. Looks like you have 10ga going to your switch panel, so you would want at least 10ga on the return. Also, your loops should be 10ga. It will work this way, but everything you hook up to it will perform better if you go with the 10ga. Less chance of a fire also.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. It is 12 gauge wire. And I got the back deck cap glassed in today.







[/img]







[/img] I also gel coated the bottom side of the top cap before glassing it on so everything is white.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Boat is getting a little heavy so we are going with coosa board for the main deck. Try to save a little weight. Hopefully will have pics this afternoon.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]







[/img] got the coosa board dry fitted will be bonded down and tabbed in tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

No progress today due to bad weather hopefully will get some progress done tomorrow. Hopefully will get the boat completely glassed by Monday. Then some sanding fairing gel coat and paint.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks great. Keep up the good work and send pictures every minuet.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I know I have left out some stuff along the build I didn't get into the forum until a little bit into the build so there were some steps missing and there are stringers and drains just so everyone knows. Haha sorry for the lack of pics I'm a beginner at this forum stuff. Lol


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img] painted the trailer and got a new roller going to get new tires and rims next week. Boat build is on hold due to bad weather.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Got all the hatches cut out and cut hatches out of a PVC board built receivers for the back hatches hopefully have the front receiver built and the main deck in tomorrow.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice restoration. I am also restoring a 14 ft using wood....yeah it gets a bit heavy.
Keep the pics coming. I want to see the final result!
HabanaJoe


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback! Habana is your build on here?


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img] A lot of progress today got the deck glassed in and the gunwales. Took the boat to launch it and see how she sits with all the weight added surprisingly it only sat about 5 inches from the keel up the transom.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img] Got the boat flipped over on the jack stands sanded the hull found three cracks so I grinded them out and glassed over them filled all the little chips and scratches. Then I realized the sides of the boat had a few big dips so I broke the budget and bought some west system and 410 micro light and skimmed the sides now to block it out.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img] after a full day of blocking out the boat I finally got some primer sprayed on it this afternoon. Got a few imperfections to fix and block it out one more time them I will spray the top coat by Friday.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Looking really good and it's nice it only drafts 5" despite all the wood. 
Bet it rides great.


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Got the boat painted today. Kingston grey awl grip looks pretty good. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## 198ioann (May 20, 2013)

Slick Sled!  Nice work!


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## kc5273 (Jul 11, 2010)

Great color, man that looks nice!!!!!


----------

